# Brake upgrade



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You're a diesel, right?

The diesel shares front hub components with the Cadillac ATS. I'd look there first for easy to install brake upgrades. 

But honestly, I find the diesel's brakes really strong.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> The diesel shares front hub components with the Cadillac ATS. I'd look there first for easy to install brake upgrades.
> 
> But honestly, I find the diesel's brakes really strong.


This...I've thought many times about throwing the Brembos from an ATS on there, but never found anything about that.

But then I end up thinking the exact same thing - it brakes perfectly fine already.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

YAH im diesel. well the thing is that I autocross and do track days. the brakes are quite strong for daily traffic but on the track I can predict brake fade and over heating. heavy ish 4 door, with my super aggressive driving I overheated my supra brakes lol.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I suggest that you talk to oilburner. 

Also moving this thread to diesel technical where it will attract responses specific to the diesel's unique brake package.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

what year shares components? I can get a caliper here tomorrow since I work at Chevy. ill test fit I and see if it works..would be awesome to have brembo brakes


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Running a more open wheel with higher performance brake pads will help. Going from 15" steelies to my 18" MSR 045s on my Cobalt made a huge improvement in brake cooling.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> what year shares components? I can get a caliper here tomorrow since I work at Chevy. ill test fit I and see if it works..would be awesome to have brembo brakes


Other than the V, all the ATSs have the same brakes, I do believe.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I was also wanting to get some flat aluminum and weld up some brake ducts. this way I have additional cooling from the factory 17s and the ducts. increases component life but a tiny bit more drag.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ok ill look up 2014 ats calipers and test fit them. if this works we might have found a nice brake upgrade


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm definitely thinking it may be possible, at least maybe with a bracket, since the ATS runs 17's in most configurations.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im hoping the bolts just line up and maybe get a custom brake line. but more then likely the calipers will need a bracket and I don't have the manufacturing means to do so


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I did find this on a Cadillac forum, supposedly from an eBay listing of an ATS front caliper


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ok ill have to get my calipers and measure the ctd eye to eye distance to see if they work. if only i had another ctd member nearby that needs brake pads ten I would be the perfect experiment


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, I couldn't find any similar measurements for the diesel front calipers.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

CTD brake upgrade 

1. stock calipers with fbody rotors and hawk pads 
2. fbody calipers redrilled and brackets redrilled to 14mm 

these will allow you to keep stock rims and be within standard offset. You could use the base ATS rotors and twin piston base calipers but the fbody parts can be had for under $100 for calipers and redrilled rotors for about the same


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

thanks for the recommendation sneak. primarily what im going for is no bracket. I want a simple bolt on, bleed, and go. if the ats fit the bolts no problem that would be ideal. I don't have the manufacturing capabilities or access to make the brackets for a different caliper. heck if I could I would love to slap some 370z or some bmw calipers but a guy can dream


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

You don't need to make brackets to put the Fbody calipers on you just need to change from the ctd 14mm to the fbody 12mm you should be able to do the sleeve trick on the bolt Or locate the base ATS calipers and breakets that are 14mm and twin piston they are more expensive then the fbody parts but work the same. 

if you just want a quick upgrade Base ATS rotors on your stock calipers they are both 12" but the ATS just has more thickness I believe the offset on the rotor is close


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I would like the ats since it stays at 14 mm rather then 12. now with the ats brembo calipers can I jut slap the ats 14mm rotors on there and they will fit perfectly on he hub? I like the f body calipers for availability and cost but im willing to spend some extra $for twin piston and they look fantastic


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> I would like the ats since it stays at 14 mm rather then 12. now with the ats brembo calipers can I jut slap the ats 14mm rotors on there and they will fit perfectly on he hub? I like the f body calipers for availability and cost but im willing to spend some extra $for twin piston and they look fantastic


both ATS base and Fbody calipers are Twin piston calipers. 

The ATS does not have a 14" brake option. 

if you were to get the ATS sport calipers you'll also need new rims to clear them from looking at the spoke design of the stockers may work for someone with aftermarket wheels also don't forget the rotor offset and custom brake lines


----------



## Dieselmike87 (Sep 1, 2015)

So, will the ats brembos work on the ctd? Saw someone said they were going to order a pair and measure.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have not measured factory ctd calipers but we have the measurement's for the brembos


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I thought the ats brembo were 2 pistons inboard and 2 out board vs sliding design.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

are the fox body rotors thicker and vented? and with the fox calipers is the pad area bigger then the cruze?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> I have not measured factory ctd calipers but we have the measurement's for the brembos


same 



pandrad61 said:


> I thought the ats brembo were 2 pistons inboard and 2 out board vs sliding design.


 ATS/fbody are both two piston sliding calipers one has 14mm bolts other 12mm 



pandrad61 said:


> are the fox body rotors thicker and vented? and with the fox calipers is the pad area bigger then the cruze?


Fbody/ATS base yes and yes


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well looks like ill be slapping some fox body calipers and rotors on there. any idea what year fox body to order,would a 91 work? google says fox body was 78 to 93 and order the v8 ones


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

now when you say sleeve them, do you have a company that has them available because I don't think I can make them


----------



## Dieselmike87 (Sep 1, 2015)

When you say fbody, you mean Camaro and firebird, not fox body mustang correct. It looks like some people might get confused.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Dieselmike87 said:


> When you say fbody, you mean Camaro and firebird, not fox body mustang correct. It looks like some people might get confused.


Fbody is camaro or firebird 



pandrad61 said:


> now when you say sleeve them, do you have a company that has them available because I don't think I can make them





pandrad61 said:


> Well looks like ill be slapping some fox body calipers and rotors on there. any idea what year fox body to order,would a 91 work? google says fox body was 78 to 93 and order the v8 ones


98 to 2000 camaro or firebird You'll need to redrill the rotors to your PCD 

Sorry I can't find the part number for the sleeve bearing that is needed for the swap but it's 14OD with a 12 ID I have some at the house. 

also I have an extra set of Fbody calipers with new brake pads I'll let go cheap I'm upgrading soon. I have the rotors but they are drilled for a 5x105 set up


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

hmm the only way I would swap the rotors and drill them would be in a machine shop because the computer could do it.


----------



## 88irocvert (Sep 13, 2015)

This is the listing for the ZZP 12" brake upgrade kit. It only includes callipers that look stock and exactly like the 2000 Camaro ones I have mounted on my 1988 IROC, pads, pad hardware and rotors that have been redrilled. It looks like the redrilling includes a countersink possible to correct offset. That's it. No brackets (custom ones anyway, just the stock ones) or brake lines needed.



*Details*

In stock form your Sonic/Cruze has 11" rotors and single piston cast iron brake calipers. This is a far cry from a performance braking system and barely meets what we would consider minimum requirements to stop the car. ZZPerformance is proud to solve that deficiency with an affordable brake upgrade kit. 



Front Brake Kit Instructions

*Includes: *
Easy to install
Twin piston aluminum calipers.
12" Cross drilled and slotted, black zinc coated Rotors. 1" Larger than stock
Shaves 8 pounds off the factory brake setup, saving you fuel and increasing handling
Easy Install. No Special tools required. Just knowledge of bleeding brakes.
2 Calipers with brackets
New banjo bolts
2 Zinc coated 12" rotors
Copper crush washers
Ceramic pads
Instructions


And check out this listing on Rock Auto. It's for a pair of stock 2002 Camaro front callipers that come powder coated red already:




POWER STOP S4692 Performance Red Powder Coated Calipers with Brackets; Reman








   Front; Sold as a pair of left and right calipers








+ Sold in packs of 2; Price reflects cost of each individual item, not the pack 
$43.79$18.00$61.7


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have seen there kit and its nice, my problem is that its proprietary rotors. I have to 100% only buy rotors from them and that wont work in my book. I want to find a set up common enough it can be found across america.


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

Has anyone confirmed the ATS performance pack brakes fit the Cruze Diesel? I have seen the Brembo calipers and matching rotors pop up on some auto parts site for a reasonable price. Looks to be a pretty good upgrade, larger diameter, thicker, larger pad surface area, and more brake pistons.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Maybe I should just ask my neighbor _real nicely_ if I can borrow his ATS to try his brakes on my Cruze Diesel. Somehow, I don't think he'll be so accepting of that proposition...


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> I have seen there kit and its nice, my problem is that its proprietary rotors. I have to 100% only buy rotors from them and that wont work in my book. I want to find a set up common enough it can be found across america.


the rotors can be had from any auto parts stores they are for the LS1 fbody or the SS Monte Carlos LS4 12" disc /CPO caprices also they are just redrilled nothing special about them I have a set laying around at home


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

do you have a tempelet to make absolute sure the holes are drilled perfectly


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> exactly like the 2000 Camaro


 after lots of hassle and attitude from them they told me for a fact they are. for me that experience with the company has been horrible so not likely i go with them


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> do you have a tempelet to make absolute sure the holes are drilled perfectly


the only one you need is your stock rotor. Any machine shop or most Napa stores can do it. I can get them per drilled to any PCD for 120 for a pair. Calipers you can get on eBay for 60 to 80 bucks used. 

Ill sell my old set up used calipers and new pads for 100 plus shipping and if you want the rotors. Again youll need to use a 14mm to 12mm reducer


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

never knew napa would re drill the rots to fit


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd prefer to stay away from redrilled rotors, never really been a fan. Plus, it's one extra step/cost to deal with. I'd rather have a setup where I can just use a factory part and be good to go.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> after lots of hassle and attitude from them they told me for a fact they are. for me that experience with the company has been horrible so not likely i go with them


Why would they want you to build your own, when they have done all the R&D to make the kit work. they are a business trying to make money, not a Charity. 

Sneaker, isnt the CTD and the LS4 cars both 5X114/115 Lug Patterns? is so i bet they would slide right on, just not sure on hat offset.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

yes they are a business but i delt with one rude as can be rep and i personally don't like that attitude. like any other business ill take my green money to the next place. yes they did the R&d but when i asked " can i buy a rotor from any parts store, is it a common rotor?" they told me i can only buy the rotors from them. i don't like being limited to there company's rotors


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I'd prefer to stay away from redrilled rotors, never really been a fan. Plus, it's one extra step/cost to deal with. I'd rather have a setup where I can just use a factory part and be good to go.


Every rotor on the market is a redrill in some way all rotors start out as a blank. It's honestly no difference or safety concerns about it And plus it's no offerings so you have to make it happen if you really want it.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

LS6rally said:


> Why would they want you to build your own, when they have done all the R&D to make the kit work. they are a business trying to make money, not a Charity.
> 
> Sneaker, isnt the CTD and the LS4 cars both 5X114/115 Lug Patterns? is so i bet they would slide right on, just not sure on hat offset.


Yes Monte/IMP and I think the caprice rotor are all 5x115 which is the same as the CTD. LS1 is the only different one being 5x114.3 the good thing about using the LS1 rotor is that for you CTD guys you can just drill out the holes at home with a drill to increase the size or just have it done. Hat offset is different but won't be an issue.


when I first did the swap on the gas Cruze I went and used the Monte rotors due to the offset but later found out the LS1 rotor is much cheaper


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

SneakerFix said:


> Every rotor on the market is a redrilled in away all rotors start out as a blank. It's honestly no difference or safety concerns about it And plus it's no offerings so you have to make it happen if you really want it.


No, they would be considered drilled. On a fixture, in a production setting. Redrilling is putting _more_ holes in them.

It's less of a safety thing - assuming that they're done perfectly - rather more of an inconvenience and extra cost. I'd much rather use a rotor that I don't have to go do something extra too. 

This has been my main issue with my Cobalt, since mine is a 4-lug. I'd love to run LNF Brembos, but I cannot find a factory rotor that would work without redrilling. So I will likely run a Wilwood setup, since I can run a hat that fits and whichever rotor I need from there - thus meaning I only need to buy the rotor, and I don't need to have it redrilled. 

Which is why the potential of an ATS swap makes the most sense for the Cruze Diesel.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

So you don't want to pay the extra 20 to 40 to have them drilled to spec but will spend the extra 200 or so for 2 piece rotors with hats? Which are a pain in the ass with the safety wire that most people over look when using them on a street car. 

Which ATS brakes? The base or the sport? The sports won't clear the stock rims they also need to be shaved down a tad clear other stuff and you'll also need new brake lines check my Sig had them for over a year. I've run every DIY brake upgrade from 14" CTSV down to the Ls1 set up best one on the street is the GTO/vette calipers. 

The base ATS brakes will bolt up just fine to the CTD they use the same rotor as the Monte or close to it offset wise very good balance


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

do you have a picture of the cts v calipers and rotors or the vett set up on the ctd? id love to see that


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> do you have a picture of the cts v calipers and rotors or the vett set up on the ctd? id love to see that


the vette/gto set up is the same as the LS1 same style caliper but with smaller Pistons clears pretty much all stock rims 17" and up on the Cruze. Ctsv was just a mock up we did never went thru with it 3 years ago. I have a gas Cruze but it's all the same A member should be posting the ATS sport swap soon when I talked to him a few days ago he had just got rims to clear them


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

The sport swap is what I am most interested in. New brake lines aren't too bad to add. If most 18" wheels will clear the ATS sport swap might me on my to do list when it's time for tires next.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

if there is a good write up ill defiantly do it


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> if there is a good write up ill defiantly do it


Unbolt old install new write up isn't needed


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

So i bought a Diesel, gonna take delivery Friday. Do any of you tried upgrading the brakes yet or even just changing the Front pads? (Can't find any decent pads on the net for the front)

I Emailed Hawk to tell them that they dont have Front pads for the Cruze diesel, Volt and Verano, we'll see if they answer me.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/resu...=Cruze&autoYear=2015&autoModClar=Turbo+Diesel


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Some of those look like theyd work


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I should be due for rear brakes after about 150-170K miles.


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

The standard Cruze pads will work. The difference is about 3/16" of pad swept area on the inner most edge. The standard pad is curved at the bottom, the diesel pad is straight across the lowest edges. I used the cruze LTZ hawk HPS pads. Dust is a bit more but they bite well when needed.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/resu...=Cruze&autoYear=2015&autoModClar=Turbo+Diesel


Look at the mm of the Disc, its for normal Cruze, not Diesel.

Some say that you could use those pads anyway, but i wish i could have the proper pad size.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

maikell77 said:


> The standard Cruze pads will work. The difference is about 3/16" of pad swept area on the inner most edge. The standard pad is curved at the bottom, the diesel pad is straight across the lowest edges. I used the cruze LTZ hawk HPS pads. Dust is a bit more but they bite well when needed.


I have Hawk HP plus pads on my current Cruze and i love em.

Not sure i want to try the normal Cruze pads on a Diesel tho... :question:


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I just checked on the net and on this site and some said that the base ATS could have the same brakes and from what i saw, it seems so.

So the Diesel, Volt, Verano and now the ATS, all have 300mm disc with 5-115 bolt patern, lol, it seems GM love those brakes!

If its true and im prety sure it is, its a very good news since : *Hawk makes plenty of ATS front pads for the 300mm models!

*Im gonna know real soon since next week, i will order a set of Hawk HP plus front pads for ATS and we'll see if they fit.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

keep us posted here


----------



## urtoslo (Sep 21, 2015)

Poje said:


> So i bought a Diesel, gonna take delivery Friday. Do any of you tried upgrading the brakes yet or even just changing the Front pads? (Can't find any decent pads on the net for the front)
> 
> I Emailed Hawk to tell them that they dont have Front pads for the Cruze diesel, Volt and Verano, we'll see if they answer me.


The Hawk website says they have a DTC-70 and 60 compound for the Cruze diesel.


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

The pads shown above are for the rear, same as the gas models. 

The pads listed for the ATS are for the Brembo 4 piston caliper. At least that's how it appears (they are common with evo's and STI's).

Below is the standard Cruze pad. The Diesel pads are the exact same backing plate. The only difference is the red section is added to the Diesel pad.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Poje said:


> I just checked on the net and on this site and some said that the base ATS could have the same brakes and from what i saw, it seems so.
> 
> So the Diesel, Volt, Verano and now the ATS, all have 300mm disc with 5-115 bolt patern, lol, it seems GM love those brakes!
> 
> ...


they fit you can also use the ones for the Encore 12". Also potorfield has some for the Cruze gas and CTD if not they are made in house. They are my old sponsor for autoX


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> they fit you can also use the ones for the Encore 12". Also potorfield has some for the Cruze gas and CTD if not they are made in house. They are my old sponsor for autoX


We'll see real soon


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry I am late to this party...

I've autocrossed for many years, and then have done track days for 6 years. Unless you will be on a track for more than 30-45 minutes at a time, the stock brakes are more than adequate for the task at hand.

It's the pads that will be your limiting factor.

Sounds like you are on the right track. Pair the pads with slotted rotors, and you'll never see fade, guaranteed!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

AT autocross the pads and rotors do well with no fade, for my taste though they have no initial bite and i really have to get on them for full brake force. when cold oddly enough they are superbly grabby but very lax when hot. great for granny driving that wants smooth pedal and easy application


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've read a lot about friction compounds, fade resistance, etc. Stock pads are not ideal for at limit conditions. Even replacing the stock pad to a dedicated autocross style pad is a world of difference. It's like going from all seasons to summer compound tires. It really is that big of a difference.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> Sorry I am late to this party...
> 
> I've autocrossed for many years, and then have done track days for 6 years. Unless you will be on a track for more than 30-45 minutes at a time, the stock brakes are more than adequate for the task at hand.
> 
> ...


You're right about everything, except the sloted rotors : Not even necesary.

Just good pads and you're in buisness.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> I've read a lot about friction compounds, fade resistance, etc. Stock pads are not ideal for at limit conditions. Even replacing the stock pad to a dedicated autocross style pad is a world of difference. It's like going from all seasons to summer compound tires. It really is that big of a difference.


Yep, im running Hawk HP plus on my Cruze right now and im gonna run the same thing on the new Cruze, i love em!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Poje said:


> You're right about everything, except the sloted rotors : Not even necesary.
> 
> Just good pads and you're in buisness.


Absolutely. Good blanks and good pads, and you're set.



Poje said:


> Yep, im running Hawk HP plus on my Cruze right now and im gonna run the same thing on the new Cruze, i love em!


Going from the stock pads to Hawk HPS pads on my Cobalt was night and day. When those things get warm...they bite like crazy!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

*Good and bad news!

Bad : *ATS brake pads DO NOT fit on the Diesel. It seems that the Volt and Verano have the same brakes as the Diesel, but not the ATS. I bought a set of ATS's pads today and tryed to install them, but right away it was obvious they wouldnt fit.

*Good : *Im quite impressed by the stock brakes on my Diesel, way better in endurance then the other Cruzes, so much so that for now, i will keep them stock, until a proven good set of pads can fit on it. Im sure now that just a set of pads is needed to go from Good to Excellent!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Poje said:


> *Good and bad news!
> 
> Bad : *ATS brake pads DO NOT fit on the Diesel. It seems that the Volt and Verano have the same brakes as the Diesel, but not the ATS. I bought a set of ATS's pads today and tryed to install them, but right away it was obvious they wouldnt fit.
> 
> *Good : *Im quite impressed by the stock brakes on my Diesel, way better in endurance then the other Cruzes, so much so that for now, i will keep them stock, until a proven good set of pads can fit on it. Im sure now that just a set of pads is needed to go from Good to Excellent!


I made an error, sorry.

It seems the Base ATS do have the same brakes as Diesel, Volt and Verano, the problem is that Hawk, the compagny from who i bought the pads, make only pads for the Brembo calipers of the ATS, but they made the error of listing all ATS models with the same pads, but its not true.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Poje said:


> I made an error, sorry.
> 
> It seems the Base ATS do have the same brakes as Diesel, Volt and Verano, the problem is that Hawk, the compagny from who i bought the pads, make only pads for the Brembo calipers of the ATS, but they made the error of listing all ATS models with the same pads, but its not true.


Thank you for this correction that is consistent with my understanding.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Thank you for this correction that is consistent with my understanding.


My pleasure!

I just cameback from a ride and i pushed hard. The stock brake held up realy well, im impressed.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I was gonna say. I know they fit I tested them lol


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Poje said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> I just cameback from a ride and i pushed hard. The stock brake held up realy well, im impressed.


jusr add a thicker rotor with the stock pads you'll love it even more


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I just cameback from a ride and i pushed hard. The stock brake held up really well, im impressed.


overall the brakes are impressive for a mass produced car, while not STI or EVO brembo brakes they go very well out of the box vs lets say a ford focus or a mazda 3 sedan. in my 1 1/2 mile long autocross track i have not had any issues with them besides the occasional panic stop assistance that does not let go of the brakes as soon as i do.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> overall the brakes are impressive for a mass produced car, while not STI or EVO brembo brakes they go very well out of the box vs lets say a ford focus or a mazda 3 sedan. in my 1 1/2 mile long autocross track i have not had any issues with them besides the occasional panic stop assistance that does not let go of the brakes as soon as i do.


Ya, i noticed the panic stop thing, lol, it didnt do that on my 2012.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Its a great feature for granny with weak legs and bad reaction times but i wish i could disable it like TCS and SCS.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

There are companies that will build a set of pads. Anyone ever look in to how much that would cost?


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> There are companies that will build a set of pads. Anyone ever look in to how much that would cost?



Porterfield will do that and it's not that expensive. I have several friends with older track cars that have Porterfield custom make pads for them every year. 

:: #1 Race Specialist in The World :: »


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Porterfield will do that and it's not that expensive. I have several friends with older track cars that have Porterfield custom make pads for them every year.


I might look into them. i like stock, they have good bite and don't heat soak/fade very quickly but initial bite is not to my liking


----------



## urtoslo (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks like the front Sonic pads that Cobalt Friction and Hawk make will fit the Cruse diesel. I got a full size drawing of the Sonic pads and my CTD pads were an exact match.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

considering what this car was designed to do I think it did very well at the track ,brakes included.
good fun not to serious.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> considering what this car was designed to do I think it did very well at the track ,brakes included.
> good fun not to serious.


agreed, its a fun little car and im sure with some real tyres, some better pads and rotors, and a coil over set it would be an absolute blast... also a real LSD would help


----------



## geepeeturbo (Nov 3, 2015)

Is ATS Brembo caliper fits on a Cruze gas ? Which parts do we need ?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> what year shares components? I can get a caliper here tomorrow since I work at Chevy. ill test fit I and see if it works..would be awesome to have brembo brakes


If you dont have the Brembo on your ATS, you have the same brakes as the CTD and Verano. So logicly, the Brembo from the ATS should fit, and since the CTD, ATS and Verano for now are still in their 1st versions, they all have the same parts from year one to now.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's just a matter of if the calipers fit the spindles.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

MP81 said:


> It's just a matter of if the calipers fit the spindles.


Ya, i checked the prices, the Calipers are low price compared to other brand using Brembos, like 150$ per calipers, so if they fit w/o any mods, that would make it a very cheap and good kit!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

MP81 said:


> It's just a matter of if the calipers fit the spindles.


Another good thing : ATS with Brembo sometimes have 17'' wheels, so their's a possibility that those brakes could fit with the stock CTD wheels.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That would absolutely be a great cheap kit - even if you have to machine a bracket to mount the calipers. Also dependent is the rotor dimensions (hat to rotor spacing, mainly)


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

MP81 said:


> That would absolutely be a great cheap kit - even if you have to machine a bracket to mount the calipers. Also dependent is the rotor dimensions (hat to rotor spacing, mainly)


We need someone with a CTD that works at a GM dealer, that way, it would be easier for him/her to test the fitting of the parts.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Get me part # and i may be able to,


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> Get me part # and i may be able to,


1722586 ACDELCO, Caliper front left.
* ACDELCO 1722586 Caliper


*


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ill check both the CTd factory caliper and the part # you gave with calipers for measurements to see if they will fit using the CTD oem holes


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> ill check both the CTd factory caliper and the part # you gave with calipers for measurements to see if they will fit using the CTD oem holes


Thx!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

97.5k miles without a hiccup, a fade, or a pull with the brakes. Brake Shop just told me I have many miles left. Convert these brakes??? For what???


----------



## krom (May 30, 2015)

50k miles and the stock brakes are junk... 
All 4 front pads are tapered front to back, and top to bottom, rears where replaced 15k ago because a caliper piston stuck and burned one side up.
I drive this care more gentile than any other I've ever owned, and am not bitching about needing brakes, but just cant fathom how anyone gets twice the life


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I just traded my 15 CTD with 71k and brakes were great, I do almost all highway, I am confident they would have gone well past 100k. No vibration or anything.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I put 140k miles on 12 Eco 6mt. It still had own brakes. That is one plus of trying for better mpg. Longer coasting to stop, downshifting to maintain Dfco. It all saves on the brakes also.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Oem brakes.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

krom said:


> 50k miles and the stock brakes are junk...
> All 4 front pads are tapered front to back, and top to bottom, rears where replaced 15k ago because a caliper piston stuck and burned one side up.
> I drive this care more gentile than any other I've ever owned, and am not bitching about needing brakes, but just cant fathom how anyone gets twice the life


Just blew through 115K and the brakes still rock.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

sailurman said:


> Just blew through 115K and the brakes still rock.


im at 35k of hypermiled miles. so far so good no issues. i also do go to occasional auto x events and i do 70-0 stops on wet empty road from time to time. make sure the fluid moves through the abs valves plus the high pressure on the brakes will tell me if something needs addressed before it becomes a issue.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

I know this thread is over 3yrs old, but it got me curious while I was doing an oil change on my car. I do a lot of testing for Brembo and had this old CT6 front caliper(very similar to, if not same as ATS caliper) lying around and decided to try slapping it on. It bolted right on over the stock rotor, but obviously the Cruze rotor was too small in diameter and thickness. Unfortunately I did not have an ATS rotor lying around to see if it would "bolt-on", but at this point, I don't see why not. Of course the oem wheel will not work either, but it did just barely bolt up. Diameter was not an issue, just the offset. It was just enough to touch the caliper, but almost worked. Lol, I wonder how touchy the braking would be on this car with these Brembo's! 

*and yes, the bleed screws are suppose to be on the top. This was just a mock up for mounting, not operation*


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jondaytona said:


> I know this thread is over 3yrs old, but it got me curious while I was doing an oil change on my car. I do a lot of testing for Brembo and had this old CT6 front caliper(very similar to, if not same as ATS caliper) lying around and decided to try slapping it on. It bolted right on over the stock rotor, but obviously the Cruze rotor was too small in diameter and thickness. Unfortunately I did not have an ATS rotor lying around to see if it would "bolt-on", but at this point, I don't see why not. Of course the oem wheel will not work either, but it did just barely bolt up. Diameter was not an issue, just the offset. It was just enough to touch the caliper, but almost worked. Lol, I wonder how touchy the braking would be on this car with these Brembo's!
> 
> *and yes, the bleed screws are suppose to be on the top. This was just a mock up for mounting, not operation*
> 
> ...


Do you have the part number on that caliper? Looking on Rock Auto (and I imagine it depends on what package we're talking about on the CT6), but some of the caliper part numbers apply to the ATS as well, so your theory would be correct there.

And wow, it'd just take a minimal spacer on the stock wheels and they'd fit! I do bet they'd fit with the MSRs we run in not-winter (MSRs are +38 vs +44 stock).

FWIW, the CT6 uses a +35 or +33 offset wheel (18"+).


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yup, the ATS and CT6 Brembo Calipers are the same . 4 piston 42mm that make an excellent replacement for the Cruze 60mm single piston. Piston area is only about 2% differential. A Camaro Brembo has the more performance oriented differential piston bores, but still works hydraulically fine as it's tuned to almost identical piston area as well. Then you get Bowties on Caliper. But they are more expensive by a large margin.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Do you have the part number on that caliper? Looking on Rock Auto (and I imagine it depends on what package we're talking about on the CT6), but some of the caliper part numbers apply to the ATS as well, so your theory would be correct there.
> 
> And wow, it'd just take a minimal spacer on the stock wheels and they'd fit! I do bet they'd fit with the MSRs we run in not-winter (MSRs are +38 vs +44 stock).
> 
> FWIW, the CT6 uses a +35 or +33 offset wheel (18"+).


These I have were prototypes that didn't have numbers, but I do have numbers for ATS...

Caliper(LH) 22760030
Rotor 13503323

...and yes, I believe what you say would work perfectly with the wheels. Either something like a 1/4" spacer or a +38(or less) offset wheel. OE 17's worked fine with lots of clearance to the ID of the wheel, but I would imagine going to an 18" would allow the spokes to clear the caliper better too.

This might be something I will buy a rotor from local parts store to do a full-on trial fit with, just to see how crazy the brake pedal will feel! I just might have a pair of spacers lying around too....


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Pedal feel/travel should be virtually identical to stock if that's a 42mm piston caliper. ATS rotors need to be drilled for 5x105 for gas g1s and all g2s and you'll need to get some centering rings for the rotor due to different hub bores.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Pedal feel/travel should be virtually identical to stock if that's a 42mm piston caliper. ATS rotors need to be drilled for 5x105 for gas g1s and all g2s and you'll need to get some centering rings for the rotor due to different hub bores.


But since this is the 1st-gen Diesel subforum, they bolt right up, since the 1st gen CTD has a 5x115 pattern.

Can't wait to see how it all fits together.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > Pedal feel/travel should be virtually identical to stock if that's a 42mm piston caliper. ATS rotors need to be drilled for 5x105 for gas g1s and all g2s and you'll need to get some centering rings for the rotor due to different hub bores.
> ...


Didn't notice that...LOL thought it was a brake sub. That was why I specified the differences. I'm super jealous, I really wish Chevy woulda just put the 115pcd/70bore hubs on the gen2.

I don't reeeally want to put Trax brakes on(mainly due to weight) but 300s are honestly all this thing needs. LOL. I'd love to not have have centering rings for my rotors in order to go to 321.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Pedal feel/travel should be virtually identical to stock if that's a 42mm piston caliper. ATS rotors need to be drilled for 5x105 for gas g1s and all g2s and you'll need to get some centering rings for the rotor due to different hub bores.


I have a hard time believing that though. 42mm piston, yes, but multiplied by 8 pistons for the front circuit compared to the oem 2. Not to mention the leverage factor with having something like 1" more rotor diameter as well.

That's kinda like saying why bother having four 250hp engines on a boat when you have one 250hp engine already.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Jondaytona said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > Pedal feel/travel should be virtually identical to stock if that's a 42mm piston caliper. ATS rotors need to be drilled for 5x105 for gas g1s and all g2s and you'll need to get some centering rings for the rotor due to different hub bores.
> ...


Don't have a hard time with it...LOL. Pedal travel and feel are different than the force required to be applied to the pedal to stop.

Feel/travel differences on an upgrade like this is almost entirely down to piston area, fluid volume requirements, hose and caliper construction.

The stock caliper are pretty **** rigid, and no one was mentioning changing hose type, so static pedal feel and travel will be largely unaffected. Will it require less pedal travel to stop at any given rate from a given velocity....Sure. and that's where the things like the larger swept area and lever ratios etc come in.

It's very possible to have to brake setups where the pedal "feels" the same but one stops far better. Make sense?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Piston area on the brake system is figured out by only utilizing the Piston area of one side of the caliper so on the single piston caliper the cruze comes with stock it's the surface area of a 60 mm piston gives you the whole surface area on the ats caliper 42 millimeter piston two of them on each side we only utilize one side the opposing forces cancel each other out it's all kinds of physics so you have 42 42 come up to a piston area of about that's only 2% less than the single60.

If you were to use a Cobalt SS 38 mm caliper you'd still have a 315 mm rotor larger swept area larger leverage ratio more thermal management Mass to deal with but the pedal will be much harder much higher and more difficult to modulate because of the difference in piston sizes.

Same goes for if you decided to stick a 6-piston Escalade caliper on there, the pedal would be mush it would go to the floor you have a hard time telling where the bite point was and things like that it would be really unenjoyable and uninspiring confidence-wise braking even though you had huge 400 mm ceramic rotors and 6 piston brembos


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Don't have a hard time with it...LOL. Pedal travel and feel are different than the force required to be applied to the pedal to stop.
> 
> Feel/travel differences on an upgrade like this is almost entirely down to piston area, fluid volume requirements, hose and caliper construction.
> 
> ...


This.

I have a Cobalt with front brakes from a current Gen Camaro SS (from the rear axle on the Camaro). The pedal feel didn't change. It did shift the brake bias a little forward though. This includes almost a 15" rotor. Boom.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Jacque8080 said:


> This.
> 
> I have a Cobalt with front brakes from a current Gen Camaro SS (from the rear axle on the Camaro). The pedal feel didn't change. It did shift the brake bias a little forward though. This includes almost a 15" rotor. Boom.


Don't know what the "Boom" is in reference to or meant to mean, but A: why wouldn't you have just used the properly sized, bolt on, monobloc calipers that came on the SS/TC, instead of Camaro/CTS rear calipers that are multipiece, the wrong piston area( unless I'm wrong, would love to be proved wrong) and require adapters? I dont wanna think about how much more that setup weighs than stock with a 14.5" rotor, please tell me it at least uses a 2piece rotor with an alloy center to save some weight. I'd love to see pictures.

Finally, secondly, there's no way going to a 30 or 32mm piston rear caliper didn't affect pedal feel and travel. It's not physically possible, even with the larger 32mm variant you'd be looking at a caliper with only 70% of the piston area as stock. You'd have a noticeably higher and firmer pedal. If you dont there was either something wrong with your car to begin with or your perception of the travel/effort variance is incorrect. FYI the Cobalt Time Attack car, and all the IMSA/Grand-Am racecars only used a 305mm rotor. Just saying.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cobalt is a _light_ car, don't need much brake to overwhelm the tires.

Meanwhile, my stock tiny non-SS rotors basically do nothing at all, but that's more due to the disgusting stock fluid I've been meaning to change for years (got some ATE Typ 200 just waiting to go in). Back when it wasn't terrible, they worked plenty good with the Hawk HPS pads. Currently, I can't get even close to breaking the ZIIs free under braking.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Cobalt is a _light_ car, don't need much brake to overwhelm the tires.
> 
> Meanwhile, my stock tiny non-SS rotors basically do nothing at all, but that's more due to the disgusting stock fluid I've been meaning to change for years (got some ATE Typ 200 just waiting to go in). Back when it wasn't terrible, they worked plenty good with the Hawk HPS pads. Currently, I can't get even close to breaking the ZIIs free under braking.


My Redline weighs as near as make no difference as much as my SS/TC did (both at ~2900lbs) my current plan is custom 2piece 300mm rotors with OE Trax calipers, braided hoses, and HPS pads.That's all the brakes this car needs (If any of the current OE brembos in the right size were monobloc like the 'Balts were, I'd go that route. Not sure how I feel about the cheapy brembos yet, based on how many miles my car will see.). 

It'll never see more than 200hp max so anymore than that would just be hauling around excess weight. Though to be fair, the stock brakes in this car(G2) are more than adequate and IMO have great feel. As compared to non SS Cobalts which had relatively crap brakes.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Don't know what the "Boom" is in reference to or meant to mean, but A: why wouldn't you have just used the properly sized, bolt on, monobloc calipers that came on the SS/TC, instead of Camaro/CTS rear calipers that are multipiece, the wrong piston area( unless I'm wrong, would love to be proved wrong) and require adapters? I dont wanna think about how much more that setup weighs than stock with a 14.5" rotor, please tell me it at least uses a 2piece rotor with an alloy center to save some weight. I'd love to see pictures.
> 
> Finally, secondly, there's no way going to a 30 or 32mm piston rear caliper didn't affect pedal feel and travel. It's not physically possible, even with the larger 32mm variant you'd be looking at a caliper with only 70% of the piston area as stock. You'd have a noticeably higher and firmer pedal. If you dont there was either something wrong with your car to begin with or your perception of the travel/effort variance is incorrect. FYI the Cobalt Time Attack car, and all the IMSA/Grand-Am racecars only used a 305mm rotor. Just saying.


The SS/TC rotors weren't big enough. I do (used to) do a lot of track days. And I needed something which could produce more stopping torque. Having the caliper further away from the wheel center helps with that.

You are right. It is super heavy, I think most of the weight increase is in the rotors. Unfortunately, they are single piece.

I think I have some pictures somewhere. I will find them or take new ones.

The unexpected pedal feel could be related to different brake pad thickness along with rotor thickness. I prefer a brake pedal which engages high and something that is easy to modulate. Related, I think the OEM pads on my Cruze 1.6 are a little grabby.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Jacque8080 said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what the "Boom" is in reference to or meant to mean, but A: why wouldn't you have just used the properly sized, bolt on, monobloc calipers that came on the SS/TC, instead of Camaro/CTS rear calipers that are multipiece, the wrong piston area( unless I'm wrong, would love to be proved wrong) and require adapters? I dont wanna think about how much more that setup weighs than stock with a 14.5" rotor, please tell me it at least uses a 2piece rotor with an alloy center to save some weight. I'd love to see pictures.
> ...


Pics would be cool.

I never felt like the SSTC brembos with stock pads and high quality rotors were lacking, I've romped US129(tail of the dragon) multiple times and done plenty of AutoX. Track days were limited to a couple HPDE, but I always trusted the stock setup. I always felt the car needed more tire, not more brake. Everyone has their own comfort zone though.

Yeah, G2 brakes do have a pretty strong initial bite, I love it.


----------



## Short517 (Sep 16, 2019)

I test fitted a 2014 Cadillac ATS with heavy duty front brakes (brembo) caliper on to my 2014 CTD and it bolts directly up to my steering knuckle. I have a rotor and pads coming to completely install the upgrade I did test fit the wheels and they clear the diameter but come extremely close to rubbing on the spokes. I might need small 1/4” wheel spacers behind the wheels to help clear the spoke. I will post pictures


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Short517 said:


> I test fitted a 2014 Cadillac ATS with heavy duty front brakes (brembo) caliper on to my 2014 CTD and it bolts directly up to my steering knuckle. I have a rotor and pads coming to completely install the upgrade I did test fit the wheels and they clear the diameter but come extremely close to rubbing on the spokes. I might need small 1/4” wheel spacers behind the wheels to help clear the spoke. I will post pictures


Sweet! Look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE EBC Brakes S2KR1920 EBC Stage 2 Sport Disc Brake Kits | Summit Racing


Get fast, Free Standard Shipping on orders over Summit Racing Equipment from $99 -- no shipping, handling, or rural fees! Exclusions apply.




www.summitracing.com


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE EBC Brakes S2KF1455 EBC Stage 2 Sport Disc Brake Kits | Summit Racing


Get fast, Free Standard Shipping on orders over Summit Racing Equipment from $99 -- no shipping, handling, or rural fees! Exclusions apply.




www.summitracing.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you haven't seen this yet, it is not the same but parallel to what you are doing.









Bigger brakes for the Cruze under $400.


I think somewhere in the previous posts it had stated that someone needed rotors only or pads only and ZZP wouldn’t give out part numbers to buy over the counter pads and rotors and they wouldn’t separate them. And this option also allows anybody to just order something if the calipers fail...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Closed - Big Brake brackets


Two new GM 13372779 brackets and larger bolts for the 12” brakes using 2013 Buick Encore rotors. You will need the rotors and brake shields (13324458, 13324459) to complete. $60 shipped Thanks Dan 815-298-2912




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Short517 (Sep 16, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Sweet! Look forward to seeing the pictures.


I tried using the rotors from the cadillac but they will not sit on the hub center in the caliper, so far off that it needs to slide back about an inch to sit on the hub. But the calipers do work and so will the pads and hardware the only issue is finding a rotor that is 320-323mm in diameter and has a height or offset of close to 1.7-1.9 inches and in a 5x115 bolt pattern as a last resort, I suppose I could get a shop to redrill rotors to my bolt patern


----------



## Short517 (Sep 16, 2019)

Sorry about how long this has taken but I did finish my brake upgrade it took a lot of calculations to make everything work smoothly. I upgraded my front brakes with 4 piston brembo calipers used on some cadilacs along with the pads. The rotors are from police package impala. To get everything to line up correctly (rotor centered in the caliper) I had a machine shop mill off 6mm on my steering knuckle where the caliper mounts to the knuckle so it would sit back further. I also needed 5mm wheel spacers so I ordered custom wheel spacers from US Wheel Adapters for my bolt pattern and I made them hub centric so they would be more durable.
Acdelco caliper part numbers: 1722777 (left),1722768 (right)
Acdelco brake pads part number: 1711207
Acdelco rotors part numbers: 1771006


----------



## Short517 (Sep 16, 2019)

Also forgot to mention that when you do this job you will need to either cut the factory dust shield off because the rotor is 1 inch bigger and the caliper would also hit it or remove your wheel bearings from the knuckle to release the dust shield and completely remove it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Short517 said:


> Also forgot to mention that when you do this job you will need to either cut the factory dust shield off because the rotor is 1 inch bigger and the caliper would also hit it or remove your wheel bearings from the knuckle to release the dust shield and completely remove it.


Long time or not it’s a big project that takes time. Thanks for your efforts and such. So how’s the clearance with the rim and how does h Th e brakes feel before and after?


----------



## Short517 (Sep 16, 2019)

pandrad61 said:


> Long time or not it’s a big project that takes time. Thanks for your efforts and such. So how’s the clearance with the rim and how does h Th e brakes feel before and after?


The clearance for the stock wheel would rub against the caliper unless a wheel spacer was used so that was the reason for the 5mm spacer the pedal feels a little softer but definitely stops on a dime. The change in the pedal feel was very minimal just make sure to bleed the system very well


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Short517 said:


> The clearance for the stock wheel would rub against the caliper unless a wheel spacer was used so that was the reason for the 5mm spacer the pedal feels a little softer but definitely stops on a dime. The change in the pedal feel was very minimal just make sure to bleed the system very well


If you have the pictures, consider doing a Tutorial write-up on this.

How-To: Write a Tutorial


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I’d love a write up and tutorial. At 40k hard miles I can feel a ever down slight rotor warp when coasting to stops with lite brake application. May do this upgrade since it’s timed well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd love to do it, but I'm not sure I really want to add extra rotational mass in the form of a larger rotor. We don't really have an issue with the stock brakes - they'll lock the tires up, which means more brake won't help.

That said - the big brakes look killer.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I'd love to do it, but I'm not sure I really want to add extra rotational mass in the form of a larger rotor. We don't really have an issue with the stock brakes - they'll lock the tires up, which means more brake won't help.
> 
> That said - the big brakes look killer.


With the sticker BFG tires going from high speed to 0 stops I find them lacking. Even when the car takes over and pulls the pedal to the floor it’s as if the ABS doesn’t intervene much. Could be the ABS is that efficient and well tuned, my brakes are getting tired at 40k ((doubt its since they don’t squeak) , the tires are so much more sticky the calipers can’t clamp enough to lock them up, Or Florida roads just have a high coefficient of friction that helps keep tires rolling back lock up.

however not gonna lie the big brake looks are part of the equation. I don’t mind the extra rotational mass since I already ditched the eco tires so MPG isn’t exactly apriority now.


----------

